

How Bank Practices Increase Overdraft Fees (interactive tool) - pitdesi
http://www.pewtrusts.org/our_work_report_detail.aspx?id=85899364999

======
waqf
It may be interactive, but it's not really a tool when all I can do is switch
between two displays: more like a slideshow.

And the "interactivity" was just a hindrance to understanding what the article
was trying to illustrate: it would have been much more illuminating to have
the two bills side by side, with lines joining corresponding items.

